# HDUI reset code



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I read somewhere that there's a button sequence on the remote that resets or reboots the HDUI, but I can't seem to find the thread. Had a youtube-related lockup today that left the box unresponsive, and I'm hoping to have some way in the future to recover it without have to re-power the box and deal with the obnoxiously long startup delay.

I'm growing to dislike this Tivo Premiere more and more each day (and this on a rock-solid wired internet connection, with 14.7).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

See here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7897157#post7897157


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

smbaker said:


> I read somewhere that there's a button sequence on the remote that resets or reboots the HDUI, but I can't seem to find the thread. Had a youtube-related lockup today that left the box unresponsive, and I'm hoping to have some way in the future to recover it without have to re-power the box and deal with the obnoxiously long startup delay.
> 
> I'm growing to dislike this Tivo Premiere more and more each day (and this on a rock-solid wired internet connection, with 14.7).


BTW, that network connection problem (error N17) that many of us experienced after the 14.7 update has now been fixed from Tivo. I was notified by their tech support dept. and also (knock on wood) it has been acting well for the past two days.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

windracer said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7897157#post7897157


Thanks, that's the post I was looking for.



thyname said:


> BTW, that network connection problem (error N17) that many of us experienced after the 14.7 update has now been fixed from Tivo. I was notified by their tech support dept. and also (knock on wood) it has been acting well for the past two days.


The issue I had was last night. There weren't any error messages -- it just completely locked up the box while watching a youtube playback. Since my new TV has youtube built in as well and is far more reliable than the Tivo, I'll make a note of using that in the future.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

smbaker said:


> Thanks, that's the post I was looking for.
> 
> The issue I had was last night. There weren't any error messages -- it just completely locked up the box while watching a youtube playback. Since my new TV has youtube built in as well and is far more reliable than the Tivo, I'll make a note of using that in the future.


Almost all of the legacy apps brought forward from the Series3/HD platform are in serious need of a refresh because of these kinds of weird problems and a general crappiness of functionality compared to current offerings from others on the market. Will we get it? Probably not. But we'll get a new, buzz-worthy Groupon app! Yay! Grrr...


----------

